# shimano baitrunner 350.



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

So I just got a used baitrunner. I love the way this reelcasts. My problem is I don't have any drag adjustment. The baitrunner doesn't adjust either. What do I do. I rebuild all of my penn reels but I've never opened an egg beater.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Egg beater*

The drag washer on my eggbeaters is under spool against the reel .Take the spool off and your looking at drag washer...CVA34


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Unfortunately we no longer stock parts for the 350 model. This has been out of production since 1990. Without seeing the reel it is tough to say what the issue is. More than likely it is assembled wrong in the Baitrunner section, and possibly the washers are in need of replacement.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

Are the parts availible? I love this reel but I'm not useing it the way it was made. Thanks


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can try contacting our service centers to see if any have parts left. Here's a link to the list:

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...ex/customer_service0/authorized_warranty.html


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

ok what i found is an apology for discontinuing the reel. ive called repair shops here in dallas and found they dont even have a parts list for the reel...bummer. it would be nice if shimano allowed you to trade in discontinued reels for discounts on new ones. i understand that is not cost effective, so will fish this reel the way it is till it becomes unfishable. just seems strange that they would discontinue such a great reel.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The 350 model was discontinued in 1991. We had the Baitrunner 3500A, 3550B and now the new Baitrunner 6000D that have taken it's place. With each new model they have improved. The goal is to always make new products and to make them better than the old model. We would not be successful if we did not continue to improve our products to stay ahead of the competition.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

I understand. Guess I will have to get one of those new ones. Thanks for your response.


----------



## robertkeating03 (3 mo ago)

newsharker said:


> Are the parts availible? I love this reel but I'm not useing it the way it was made. Thanks


 I own 2 of these from 1984 my first 1 and I grabbed another on eBay yesterday love the 350


----------

